# Lemax LX70 Searchlight



## Arild (Dec 8, 2015)

New superpower? ?


----------



## Arild (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*

http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html


----------



## sledhead (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*

This wil be interesting!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*

It is interesting that for a search light they only give the lumens output and a beam "distance". They should give a candela measurement with details on how they obtained the measurement. Since this will compete with Peakbeam they should give that amount of info. Is this any different than the LX70 from Xray? I can't remember those specs off hand but I think Patriot had one.


----------



## tab665 (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*



Mr. Tone said:


> It is interesting that for a search light they only give the lumens output and a beam "distance". They should give a candela measurement with details on how they obtained the measurement. Since this will compete with Peakbeam they should give that amount of info. Is this any different than the LX70 from Xray? I can't remember those specs off hand but I think Patriot had one.


that head is significantly larger than the xray version. wow.


----------



## bulbmogul (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*



tab665 said:


> that head is significantly larger than the xray version. wow.


I seen that also but just wondering if its in the way the picture was taken..? So this seller is in Thailand?


----------



## BVH (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*

Specs on that page indicate a 219mm - 8.5" diameter head suggesting, a 7.5" to 8" reflector. That would be significantly larger than the Xeray reflector IIRC. Seems like it would be VERY front-heavy. It weighs 8.1 lbs compared to Xeray's 4.4lbs. Body is about 40 mm longer.


----------



## bulbmogul (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*

How much are these in USD and where can you order one from?


----------



## XeRay (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*



bulbmogul said:


> How much are these in USD and where can you order one from?



Not available for public consumption at this time. No other comments.


----------



## BVH (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*

Dan, anything new on the old 250 Watt talks a few years back?

With an 8" reflector, it's too bad the new LX70 linked above didn't have a power increase to 125-150 Watts. What a great combination that would be. More of a shoulder carry form factor I would imagine with a bit longer handle for more battery capacity. One can always hope!


----------



## XeRay (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*



BVH said:


> Dan, anything new on the old 250 Watt talks a few years back?
> 
> With an 8" reflector, it's too bad the new LX70 linked above didn't have a power increase to 125-150 Watts. What a great combination that would be. More of a shoulder carry form factor I would imagine with a bit longer handle for more battery capacity. One can always hope!



We only went "so far" (proof of concept) with that 250 watt project. We had a prospective customer (paying development costs) for it at that time, but the need dried up when it did not have a fast warm-up capability which was only communicated to us late in the project development. The higher wattage "metal halide" bulbs that are suitable do not have a fast warm-up capability, but they are very bright.


----------



## BVH (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*

Maybe similar to my 300 Watt "Locators". Close to 15 seconds before approx 75% brightness and a full minute for boost circuit to cut out. What a gorgeous shade of violet and purple when first started!


----------



## bulbmogul (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*



Arild said:


> http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html


ARILD Are you associated with this Spotlight or whats the deal..? Is there more details on how much and where to purchase one?


----------



## BVH (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*

Details have disappeared at that link. Searching on their site just shows the standard LX70.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*



BVH said:


> Details have disappeared at that link. Searching on their site just shows the standard LX70.




It also got pulled from Lemax.cz

Here's my Dropbox link to the file, https://www.dropbox.com/s/8ifh42d262cl6xy/Lemax_LX70_SUPERPOWER.pdf?dl=0


----------



## bulbmogul (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*



BVH said:


> Details have disappeared at that link. Searching on their site just shows the standard LX70.


 Possibly some type of merger or sale of one company to ther or something as now everyone is tight lipped about it. I am suprised that the originator of the thread has not jumped in any more and said something..! hmmmmm Light looks really awesome and i can see me snaggin one of these..


----------



## sledhead (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*

Already dreaming of a "group buy" I mean White Christmas!


----------



## bulbmogul (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*



sledhead said:


> This wil be interesting!


 YES VERY MUCH SO..! Prices yet?


----------



## sven_m (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*

just stumbled over this thread. Oh dear: I really _love_ calculations. Sorry, I can't resist:

- luminous intensity

ANSI distance is just as fine as luminous intensity. 3450/4250 m would be 3.0/4.5 Mcd,
while the normal LX70 has 0.93/1.3 Mcd.

And luminous intensity is not easy to determine anyway, if the measuring track is relatively short (e.g. in a lab)
Actual intensity might even be slightly higher then.

Theoretical max: double diameter => quadrouple luminous intensity.

- what about reflector/focus quality?

The picture suggested a reflector with ~196mm effective diameter (quickly comparing pixel distances in gif viewer 

The LX70 with a 100mm reflector already has an amazingly high luminance: the light effectively makes available 170 cd/mm² "out the front".
The Fire-Foxes FF4 60W (59mm) makes available ~200 cd/mm², but it does so by overpowering a slightly smaller, low cost HID
(~3.8mm arc length instead of the typical automotive 4.2mm) and it will degrade faster. And the smaller reflector makes things a lot easier.

It's not easy to keep effective luminance with a much bigger reflector. Yet this LX70 variant seems to keep its very good values,
at least 150 cd/mm² "out the front".

- Maxabeam?

I guess requirement specs are just too different to compare these lights.
luminous intensity of the LX70SP would be lower (the Maxabeam has 6-12Mcd), but ~7500 lm would be much more flux than the roughly 1000 lm (1500 at best) of the MB.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*

Hi all,

What does this new Lemax LX70, in intensity, against a carhighbeam, and a landing light, of a commercial airplane like a boeing 747, or other airplane?

2 Is this one of the most intense HID, searchlights i can buy?

But its soon expensive......really want one, but have not enough money for it.

3 Does this light really blind someone, who is in front of me, or an aggressive attacker?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 1, 2016)

First of all, it isn't in production (and probably won't be) so you CAN'T buy it!
Second, with a max reach of 4 KILOMETERS, what do you expect. YES, you'll blind even people who live on the moon. Please, stop asking these same old questions over and over again, in each thread that involve a high powered light.


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 1, 2016)

kj2 said:


> First of all, it isn't in production (and probably won't be) so you CAN'T buy it!
> Second, with a max reach of 4 KILOMETERS, what do you expect. YES, you'll blind even people who live on the moon. Please, stop asking these same old questions over and over again, in each thread that involve a high powered light.



Ok, if i do you a favor, i stop asking this stupid questions.

But first, a happy new year to you, and you all here.

1 Are you a real flashaholic kj2?

I am, thats why i am here, and you too, i think.

I shine everyday with my lights outside.

RemcoM


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 1, 2016)

kj2 said:


> First of all, it isn't in production (and probably won't be) so you CAN'T buy it!
> Second, with a max reach of 4 KILOMETERS, what do you expect. YES, you'll blind even people who live on the moon. Please, stop asking these same old questions over and over again, in each thread that involve a high powered light.




KJ2,

I beg to differ with you on availability of this light. 

I have an email from Petr Kralik that is the general manager of Lemax, that if I want a light, that's its available right now provided I make the payment. This email was followed up by one from Pornpat Bandhumastua from WorldPartners.

I'm still figuring out what other parts I may want to order at one time. With the US dollar at all time highs, I figure now is the time to purchase.

So in summation, the LX70_A4 Superpower is available now.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 2, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> KJ2,
> 
> I beg to differ with you on availability of this light.
> 
> ...



Alright, that's cool 
From what I've read, it wouldn't come on the market. Although specs look damn awesome, I won't expect many of them being sold to general flashlight users. 
Of course, if you pick one up.. Pics! Pics! Pics!


----------



## ven (Jan 2, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Of course, if you pick one up.. Pics! Pics! Pics!




+1000

Or its not true those are the rules...........made by me :laughing:

On a serious note, good luck with it NNA, sure it will complement your amazing collection of beasts nicely


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 3, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Alright, that's cool
> From what I've read, it wouldn't come on the market. Although specs look damn awesome, I won't expect many of them being sold to general flashlight users.
> Of course, if you pick one up.. Pics! Pics! Pics!



kj2,

all my friends want this light...me include.

And what about you?

I think you like this extreme distance searchlight too.


----------



## Arild (Jan 20, 2016)

Hope this Wil be up for sale.. want it !!


----------



## Nativetexan (Mar 12, 2016)

The LX-70 Superpower is listed on Lemax website now in case anyone wants to see the specs.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Mar 12, 2016)

^
Cool, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 15, 2016)

Can this one be used as a dive light too?


----------



## PolarLi (Mar 15, 2016)

Specs says water resistance 2m, so more or less no.


----------



## bulbmogul (Mar 16, 2016)

Can this be purchased somewhere in the USA or not..?


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 16, 2016)

Hmm...I'm wondering if I would prefer the Lemax LX70 regular or the Superpower?? If someone were to hand you one of these as a birthday present which one would you choose? I'm totally split on which I'd prefer, the pros & cons are of course obvious.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*



XeRay said:


> We only went "so far" (proof of concept) with that 250 watt project...it did not have a fast warm-up capability which was only communicated to us late in the project development. The higher wattage "metal halide" bulbs that are suitable do not have a fast warm-up capability, but they are very bright.





BVH said:


> Maybe similar to my 300 Watt "Locators". Close to 15 seconds before approx 75% brightness and a full minute for boost circuit to cut out. What a gorgeous shade of violet and purple when first started!



They should make 100W version of this light. If BVH's 300W Locator is fully bright by 1 minute how bad could the delay be on 100W LX70 Superpower?? I can live with a slight delay for the added power! I think 100W would hit a nice sweet spot.


----------



## eyesonfire (Mar 31, 2016)

why did they have to make it look so ugly? I will stay with my modified NH..


----------



## XeRay (Apr 1, 2016)

eyesonfire said:


> why did they have to make it look so ugly? I will stay with my modified NH..



What do you find so ugly ? The heat sink fins ? If that's the case, if you want good ballast, igniter and battery life, excessive heat is the killer. 
It is a fundamental engineering design and heat management necessity to have enough total surface area. Fins are the most effective way to dissipate the heat produced by the bulb and ballast.
Lights such as the Polarion PH-50 have had heat management issues, many comments on the forums over the years have mentioned this. So much so, they can sometimes "burn" your hand on the head (not just the glass lens), if you touch the metal during and immediately after a long run time period.
That light is only a 30/45 or 50 watt light of 4500 max lumens. 4500 lumens as they specify would likely indicate 45 watts to the bulb, and 50 watts input to the ballast.
The XV-LX70 does not share this issue of heat management with other lights, only the front lens gets too hot to handle or touch.

The XeVision/Lemax lights are not toys, the beauty is in the functionality and performance. This light was not designed as a "garage queen", its meant to be used often and in the harshest of conditions. 
There is no light currently on the market that can come close to the refined and very practical performance capability of the XV-LX70. 50 watts to the bulb (5300 bulb lumens) at the lower setting and 70 watts to the bulb (7500+ lumens) at the higher dual output setting.

As for ~100 watts, there is currently no suitable (Xenon/metal halide hybrid) *high quality* bulb in production that can provide substantial instant on performance.
Most users (buyers) of these kinds of searchlights don't want to or can't wait 20 seconds to a minute before the light is ready. The XV-LX70 as it stands would be preferred to that.
Then there is the battery run time issue. The goal is to find a suitable balance between run time on a single battery and performance. This also includes the weight factor.
It is our opinion and i believe many if not most here would agree, the XV-LX70 has found that balance for the vast majority of users and applications.
The additional weight and size of the superpower variant in our opinion, is for very specialized applications where any of these or all of them (weight, size, ergonomic balance and waterproof depth) are not significant factors.


----------



## eyesonfire (Apr 4, 2016)

No, fins are fine and necessary.. And ugly should not have been used, it is a very nice looking searchlight. I myself, just don't like the style. It's a great light, don't get me wrong, I just, for the money like my NH HID mod. I also prefer the symitry better.. It is 70 watts with a larger reflector, with a longer continuous duty... Easy to carry, well balanced. Will certainly run cooler, being it has a external rear mounted sinked ballast. Uses off the shelf LiPo battery with side mounted led display, and blow by port for added safety. Adjustable focus. Great flood and better spot, Removable clamp type tripod, also removable shoulder strap. And all at a fraction of the cost. And it is a fairly easy mod to do.. Oh yes it chops and dices... 


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Po-batteries&p=4116057&highlight=#post4116057


----------



## XeRay (Apr 4, 2016)

A very nice mod, converting the NH from short arc Xenon to using a Chinese HID Conversion kit bulb and Ballast.
Not trying to undermine your conversion effort. However, I can assure you that (shown) ballast in your pics, does not output 70 watts. The Chinese ballasts are know for using input watts to the ballast for their claims as well as often gross exaggeration of the watts on top of that. That ballast should have more large heat sinking fins to handle 70 watts input let alone 70 watts output. For your situation it may be adequate.
My bet that ballast you have shown, the output is in the 50 to 60 watts range. The input watts can easily be verified get simultaneous voltage and current readings from the battery to the ballast. Those number multiplied will give you input watts to the ballast, it is safe to say the most Chinese ballasts are typically about 85% efficient. Taking the initial input watts X .85 should get you an approximate idea of the watts going to the bulb.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 4, 2016)

eyesonfire said:


> No, fins are fine and necessary.. And ugly should not have been used, it is a very nice looking searchlight. I myself, just don't like the style. It's a great light, don't get me wrong, I just, for the money like my NH HID mod. I also prefer the symitry better.. It is 70 watts with a larger reflector, with a longer continuous duty... Easy to carry, well balanced. Will certainly run cooler, being it has a external rear mounted sinked ballast. Uses off the shelf LiPo battery with side mounted led display, and blow by port for added safety. Adjustable focus. Great flood and better spot, Removable clamp type tripod, also removable shoulder strap. And all at a fraction of the cost. And it is a fairly easy mod to do..



The thing is that the Lemax LX70 series lights are turn key. They are sold to people and agencies ready to use. I won't go out on a limb to state they are dive rated, but they are highly waterproof.k

While we flashaholics love to experiment, most users want to just push the button and get light.

The LX70 Super is on my short list to purchase this year. I already have Hellfire/Hellfighter's, Maxa Beam's, Polarion's and Zenonic's Night Hunter's, all three models.

Zenonics holdings made the change over to lithium batteries somewhere around serial number 8000. One of my NH Ones had the 22 volt lead acid batteries, the other a lithium battery pack, which I replaced with a LiPO hobby pack. I don't rely on the internal charger or the spade connectors.


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 4, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> The thing is that the Lemax LX70 series lights are turn key. They are sold to people and agencies ready to use. I won't go out on a limb to state they are dive rated, but they are highly waterproof.k
> 
> While we flashaholics love to experiment, most users want to just push the button and get light.
> 
> ...


Let me know when you decide to buy one of these as i also am quite sure to get one also as soon as i can find a place that sells them in the USA. Do you know where one can be purchased directly in USA and how much are they in US Dollars? Looks to be about 2500.00?


----------



## eyesonfire (Apr 5, 2016)

XeRay said:


> A very nice mod, converting the NH from short arc Xenon to using a Chinese HID Conversion kit bulb and Ballast.
> Not trying to undermine your conversion effort. However, I can assure you that (shown) ballast in your pics, does not output 70 watts. The Chinese ballasts are know for using input watts to the ballast for their claims as well as often gross exaggeration of the watts on top of that. That ballast should have more large heat sinking fins to handle 70 watts input let alone 70 watts output. For your situation it may be adequate.
> My bet that ballast you have shown, the output is in the 50 to 60 watts range. The input watts can easily be verified get simultaneous voltage and current readings from the battery to the ballast. Those number multiplied will give you input watts to the ballast, it is safe to say the most Chinese ballasts are typically about 85% efficient. Taking the initial input watts X .85 should get you an approximate idea of the watts going to the bulb.



I assure you it is not China junk.. Similar to Morimoto.. And its actually just over 70 watts.. Using a 14.8 Volt, 4S 6000mah 50C LiPo. As noted on buddies Circuit Trac pro.. Overkill but cool.. Again this is just a modded NH for myself, not trying to compare lights. just showing that the same or better can be accomplished for those with few duckkets, and a few hours. I guess it can be considered a sleeper.  One thing for certain anyone that does use a LiPo battery should use utmost care and implement a tested design. They are amazing if used properly. With a proper charging system.
One thing, looks can be deceiving.. So I find it best not to judge books by there covers. That's why I know the LX70 is a great light with a unappealing cover.. Just kidding.. I will get some night shots up here. Take care....


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 5, 2016)

Can The Lemax LX70, and the Hellfighter 5, maybe outshine, commercial airplanelandinglights?

Just curious, not more.

What is the kcD, of this both lights.....Lemax LX70, and Hellfighter 5 HID lights?

I will go but, each of these very expensive lights, to complete my ultimate collection, of my flashlight hobby.

Yes, my hobby, about all about flashlights.....lightingsystems, is getting out of hand.


----------



## ven (Apr 5, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> Can The Lemax LX70, and the Hellfighter 5, maybe outshine, commercial airplanelandinglights?
> 
> Just curious, not more.
> 
> ...




Nope...............it gets out of hand when you buy an airplane for its landing lights :laughing:


----------



## XeRay (Apr 5, 2016)

eyesonfire said:


> I assure you it is not China junk.. Similar to Morimoto.. And its actually just over 70 watts..



Sorry to break the news "Morimoto" is Chinese (the name is a marketing gimmick to sound Japanesse), and only slightly better than Junk, and it was made in China. There is no way a 70 watt ballast could survive long term without substantial heat sink fins, unless it is a light duty application. If that ballast was mounted behind a headlight assembly in a car without a large amount of cooling air flowing across it, it would fail quickly. We make HID ballasts for aviation, a 70 watt ballast even very efficient (low heat/ losses, ours are better than 90% efficient), needs substantial heat-sinking fins.
You insist its a true 70 watt ballast, it is ~70 watts input. However, that ballast model from "topSun" and others, Is rated as 72.6 watts (13.2 VDC X 5.5 amps) input and about 62 watts output, so its NOT a true 70 watt ballast its a 60+ watts ballast at best. I bet it is potted inside to try and average out the heat inside produced by a very few very hot running components.
Here is what a properly thermally engineered 70+ watts ballast heat-sink should typically look like. http://www.xevision.com/images/XV4D-75-W-ballast-with-bracket-mounted.jpg 
Not taking away from your mod at all, it was well done but not up to comparing with an Engineered product from tip to tail.
The XV-LX70 and XV-LX50 and the "superpower" have a *XeVision* cylindrical internal ballasts shape with a very tight tolerance pocket it fits into. So that the heat is transferred (moved) to the external fins, not trapped inside. XeVision also uses high quality thermal paste at the ballast cylinder to housing interface, to optimize the heat transfer to the finned outer XeRay case. This paste is the same as used on Computer CPU's to carry the CPU killing heat away, to the active cooling system Heat-sink and fan or other more advanced systems now being used.


----------



## XeRay (Apr 5, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> Can The Lemax LX70, and the Hellfighter 5, maybe outshine, commercial airplane landing lights?



My company makes HID aircraft landing lights, The beam of the XV-LX70 is more tightly columated than most if not all aircraft landing lights.


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 5, 2016)

eyesonfire said:


> I assure you it is not China junk.. Similar to Morimoto.. And its actually just over 70 watts.. Using a 14.8 Volt, 4S 6000mah 50C LiPo. As noted on buddies Circuit Trac pro.. Overkill but cool.. Again this is just a modded NH for myself, not trying to compare lights. just showing that the same or better can be accomplished for those with few duckkets, and a few hours. I guess it can be considered a sleeper.  One thing for certain anyone that does use a LiPo battery should use utmost care and implement a tested design. They are amazing if used properly. With a proper charging system.
> One thing, looks can be deceiving.. So I find it best not to judge books by there covers. That's why I know the LX70 is a great light with a unappealing cover.. Just kidding.. I will get some night shots up here. Take care....



Your light might have a very similar beam and a similar brightness. That only makes it compareable to to the XeVision in the brightness and throw category.

The XeVision is a professional light for professional customers. It needs to be reliable and the support of the company needs to be reliable. It needs to be very user friendly (easy to use, reliable controls, useable with gloves etc.). It also needs a long runtime and the batteries need to work flawlessly in harsh conditions (cold temperatures are very common). They also should last for many hundreds of charge cycles if the light is to be used for years. LiPo batteries for hobby RC vehicles are in no way comparable to a properly built Li-Ion cell pack with modern, high-quality cells. Li-Pos have a much lower energy density (Whs/cm^3), a much shorter lifespan and become very weak when used at slightly lower temperatures than normal (they are already noticeably weaker at 0°C). You also can't expect a professional user of a spotlight who is not an electronics expert to remove loose Li-Pos from a light, connect multiple cables to a charger, program the charger correctly and put it all back together. That is very dangerous and an an almost unlimited number of errors are possible! A professional light needs to have a smart charger, preferrably with few or no buttons, an integrated balancer & protection circuit in the battery (!) and non-reversable, safe connectors.

To get so much throw in such a compact light (~1.300kcd) you need a high-quality electroformed reflector (relatively expensive) and a reliable, precise way of correctly focusing the bulb in each light. It is very likely that XeVision has focused on one of the hotspots of the arc (on the tip of the electrodes) which have a much higher luminance compared to the middle of the arc of these kinds of automotvie bulbs. These hotspots are very small (<1mm) and require a very precise mouting and focussing mechanism.

The most difficult aspect to engineer is probably the real robustness and toughness of such a large, complex light. What happens when the light is subjected to prolonged vibraton from vehicles/machines etc.? If cables are left loose in the housing they might rub off their insulation and cause a short. What happens then? Can the batteries be shorted accidentally in this way? Will the insulation of the wires work in very low temperatures and not crack? What happens if salt water enters the charging port of the light? What chemicals will damage the O-Rings? What happens when the light falls onto concrete hitting it at different angles? Will part of the electronics overheat if the light is run for 8 hours straight (maybe with external power)? etc. etc.

If you only care about the lighting aspect of the performance, then other lights make more sense. The Firefoxes FF4 ist the best example of this. You get very high performance, reasonable build quality, low robustness, no batteries and charger and probably non-existant Chinesse support for a very reasonable price.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 5, 2016)

The_Driver said:


> Your light might have a very similar beam and a similar brightness. That only makes it compareable to to the XeVision in the brightness and throw category.
> 
> The XeVision is a professional light for professional customers. It needs to be reliable and the support of the company needs to be reliable.
> 
> If you only care about the lighting aspect of the performance, then other lights make more sense. The Firefoxes FF4 is the best example of this. You get very moderate performance, reasonable build quality, low robustness, no batteries and charger and probably non-existant Chinesse support for a very reasonable price.



The Fire-Foxes 4 doesn't appear to be for sale any longer. Bang Good is the only place that a search indicates still has battery carriers available. Member "Lips" was the last one selling these lights that I can find.

The FF4 only runs for a few minutes on the 60 watt level, and you only get one chance from on. To activate to the 60 watt level a second time, requires the light to be shut off. The light will run for 15-20 minutes on the 40 watt setting and will run to depletion when used as a 24 watt light.

I've probably got more than 20 short arc / xenon HID lights. The only lights that can run to battery exhaustion are all lights that were designed for military use.


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 5, 2016)

XeRay said:


> My company makes HID aircraft landing lights, The beam of the XV-LX70 is more tightly columated than most if not all aircraft landing lights.



I think, that the LX 70, has more Kcd, and outthrow a boeing 747 landing light?

What is the kcD, of the LX 70, and a commercial airplane landing light?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 5, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> I think, that the LX 70, has more Kcd, and outthrow a boeing 747 landing light?
> 
> What is the kcD, of the LX 70, and a commercial airplane landing light?




Remco, No Google foo?

From our internet friends for spot light aircraft landing lights.


*Brand*:PLT*Part No.*:4541*Bulb Shape*:PAR56*Life Hours*:25*Wattage*:450 Watt*CB Candlepower*:470,000*Voltage*:28*NSN*:6240-00-155-7774*Horiz Beam Spread*:15 Degree


From Lemax for the LX70 Super.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eyesonfire (Apr 6, 2016)

Now I know why a build my own lights...


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 6, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> Remco, No Google foo?
> 
> From our internet friends for spot light aircraft landing lights.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply,

1 So, an average landing light, does have 450 kcD, as i read it good?

So, the Lemax LX70, has more kcD..........and my Nitecore TM36, with 300 plus kcD???

And what will be the kcD, of your Niterider most powerful bicycle light........your TM36 of Nitecore...and your Hellfighter 5...HID spotlight, in comparison, to the landing lights?

What you guess? I read, that the hell fighter, has about 800 kcD, on surefire website?????


Next questions about headlights, i will do, via PM.


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 6, 2016)

Ok where can I buy one of these as I cant seem to find anyone whom has them forsale?


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 6, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> The Fire-Foxes 4 doesn't appear to be for sale any longer. Bang Good is the only place that a search indicates still has battery carriers available. Member "Lips" was the last one selling these lights that I can find.
> 
> The FF4 only runs for a few minutes on the 60 watt level, and you only get one chance from on. To activate to the 60 watt level a second time, requires the light to be shut off. The light will run for 15-20 minutes on the 40 watt setting and will run to depletion when used as a 24 watt light.
> 
> I've probably got more than 20 short arc / xenon HID lights. The only lights that can run to battery exhaustion are all lights that were designed for military use.



The only real reAson vor this is the size of the light. If the FF4 were larger they probably would have skipped the stepdown. 

The U.I. Is rather annoying, I agree.


----------



## bulbmogul (May 11, 2016)

Does anyone know where one of these can be purchased in the USA..? I did email Petr fellow and he told me they only take a wire transfer and that is to much hassle for me. So where can i buy one of these where i could either use my paypal account or my credit card. This guy will lose a sale if i can not buy using one of these methods..


----------



## bulbmogul (May 11, 2016)

Can someone link up a picture again of this light as i need another peep at it..)


----------



## The_Driver (May 11, 2016)

bulbmogul said:


> Does anyone know where one of these can be purchased in the USA..? I did email Petr fellow and he told me they only take a wire transfer and that is to much hassle for me. So where can i buy one of these where i could either use my paypal account or my credit card. This guy will lose a sale if i can not buy using one of these methods..



Google "XEVision". They produce the electronics and helped design the light.

German review with pictures here.


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 11, 2016)

The_Driver said:


> Google "XEVision". They produce the electronics and helped design the light.
> 
> German review with pictures here.




The review you linked to the the older version light. I believe what Bulbmogul wants is something for the LX70 Superpower. 

The Superpower is a 50/70 watt light with an 8" reflector. It's a monster.


----------



## Glenn7 (May 11, 2016)

How's this for an alternative, bit cheaper to....... :thumbsup: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/repulsor-your-ultra-powerful-wearable-flashlight--2#/story


----------



## bulbmogul (May 12, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> The review you linked to the the older version light. I believe what Bulbmogul wants is something for the LX70 Superpower.
> 
> The Superpower is a 50/70 watt light with an 8" reflector. It's a monster.


 Yes that is the one I am looking for a picture of..! Love that big ole head on that thing..!


----------



## bulbmogul (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*



XeRay said:


> Not available for public consumption at this time. No other comments.


 Please note that these are now ready for public consumption as mine just arrived today from the Cz Republic.What a awesome monster it is i must say...


----------



## LED1982 (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*



XeRay said:


> We (XeVision) make all of the ballasts (light engines) for the LX50 and 70 and 70 Superpower as well as Lemax weapon light models, those assembled by XeVision (XeRay) and by Lemax.
> Also, we provided the USA made electroformed reflector choice and manufacturer on all of the LX50's, LX70's, Superpowers and weapon lights worldwide.
> 
> Lemax uses a 35 watt rated D1S bulb on all of their Czech assembled units LX50, LX70, the Superpower and weapon lights. Bulb replacement in that case, is mostly not recommended to be done by the user and requires some std tools, additionally one being a metric hex wrench. Also, the Lemax D1S bulb may need to be re-shimmed to adjust for very small variations in the igniter dimensions, to maintain precise bulb positioning (focus), as done during initial assembly.
> ...





XeRay said:


> We could even do the upgrade on your Superpower.
> You would have the only Superpower in the world currently (likely ever) with the upgraded bulb and igniter. You could keep the stock bulb/igniter as spares.
> 
> Dan - XeVision



Dan, if I buy a Superpower how much would you charge for this upgrade? And if I got your upgrade in it would it be 100% on par with the XeVision XV-LX70's durability and quality, and would it then have all the advantages that XeVision has over Lemax? And is there an option to get the soft diffuser, and the yellow fog filter for the Superpower like you can get with the XeVision XV-LX70? Thanks Dan


----------



## hahoo (Feb 13, 2017)

RemcoM said:


> Thank you for your reply,
> 
> 1 So, an average landing light, does have 450 kcD, as i read it good?
> 
> ...


----------



## XeRay (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: http://www.worldpartners.co.th/LM70Super.html*



LED1982 said:


> Dan, if I buy a Superpower how much would you charge for this upgrade? And if I got your upgrade in it would it be 100% on par with the XeVision XV-LX70's durability and quality, and would it then have all the advantages that XeVision has over Lemax? And is there an option to get the soft diffuser, and the yellow fog filter for the Superpower like you can get with the XeVision XV-LX70? Thanks Dan



(the post you copied is from June 2016) Currently, Lemax only uses our ballasts for their military grade units, to meet military specs. That is, all their weapon lights and some handheld units that must meet existing bid specifications, currently still use our ballasts. Lemax decided (2016) to lower costs by using a much less expensive ballast for their non military sales (consumer units) to the general public. 

Are you looking to make the ballast change as well ?? Yes, if we change out the bulb, Igniter and Ballast, you would have all the changes bringing it up to military grade. I don't believe any of the optional lenses are available for the Superpower sized head.



XeRay said:


> Our version also uses our proprietary 2nd generation, time tested (4 years in serial production), military and aviation grade, CNC machined very tight tolerances cylinder ballast. This 2nd generation ballast provides optimal efficiency, thermal performance and interface tolerances for optimized ballast heat dissipation, ballast reliability and long life.


----------



## LED1982 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok. To get bulb, igniter, and ballast all changed out how much would that upgrade cost?


----------



## XeRay (Feb 13, 2017)

LED1982 said:


> Ok. To get bulb, igniter, and ballast all changed out how much would that upgrade cost?



Should I assume, you would want the original ballast, bulb (Osram D1S with igniter built in), returned to you as spares ? We can't give you much for those (trade-in) so that would be our suggestion. Keep them as emergency spares.


----------



## LED1982 (Feb 13, 2017)

No they would never do me any good, I would not have the skills to ever replace them so I would just take trade-in. Now your ballast, bulb, and igniter is a different story, you say it takes anyone with no special skills 2 minutes to replace. So even though trade in would not be a lot what would that upgrade cost?

Just to let everyone know, I got an email today from Lemax

Petr králík - LEMAX <[email protected]> He says the following;

If you are you interested in SUPERPOWER... we have special offer until end of this week - 25% discount.
LX70 SUPERPOWER is 2448 EUR, after discount -25% - 1836 EUR
Shipping costs to USA - 98 EUR.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 13, 2017)

LED1982 said:


> No they would never do me any good, I would not have the skills to ever replace them so I would just take trade-in. Now your ballast, bulb, and igniter is a different story, you say it takes anyone with no special skills 2 minutes to replace. So even though trade in would not be a lot what would that upgrade cost?



No special skills and no tools to change (ours) the bulb only. 

$395.00 to do the ballast, Igniter, bulb upgrades since you are first, if others will want to do the same it will be $550.00


----------



## LED1982 (Feb 13, 2017)

XeRay said:


> No special skills and no tools to change (ours) the bulb only. $395.00 to do the upgrade since you are first, if others will want to do the same it will be $550.00



Ok that's great! Don't think I've ever been first for anything lol. Am I correct that you are at this address;

XeVision
4245 Airport Rd.
Ogden, UT 84405, USA


----------



## hahoo (Feb 13, 2017)

XeRay said:


> No special skills and no tools to change (ours) the bulb only. $395.00 to do the upgrade since you are first, if others will want to do the same it will be $550.00



whatchu talkin bout willis  lol wow, thats quite a bulb swap there:thinking:


----------



## XeRay (Feb 13, 2017)

hahoo said:


> whatchu talkin bout willis  lol wow, thats quite a bulb swap there:thinking:



Ballast, bulb and igniter/socket is what will be changed. 
The stock Lemax D1S bulb change is not recommended for MOST users and should be sent in for a tech to change the bulb.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 13, 2017)

LED1982 said:


> Ok that's great! Don't think I've ever been first for anything lol. Am I correct that you are at this address;
> 
> XeVision
> 4245 Airport Rd.
> Ogden, UT 84405, USA


Yes, that is correct


----------



## LED1982 (Feb 13, 2017)

hahoo said:


> whatchu talkin bout willis  lol wow, thats quite a bulb swap there:thinking:



It would be taking me into military grade quality. As far as Dan has explained it in previous posts it's pretty much no difference in the brand new phase (just like all new cars run great) but comes into play for a longevity factor. That and the advantages of a 2 part set up over a 1 part set up.


----------



## hahoo (Feb 13, 2017)

LED1982 said:


> It would be taking me into military grade quality. As far as Dan has explained it in previous posts it's pretty much no difference in the brand new phase (just like all new cars run great) but comes into play for a longevity factor. That and the advantages of a 2 part set up over a 1 part set up.




so drive it " till the wheels fall off" , then go in for the upgrade?


----------



## LED1982 (Feb 13, 2017)

hahoo said:


> so drive it " till the wheels fall off" , then go in for the upgrade?



That is one option lol. But the convenience of simply having it done, and simply having a spare bulb in my closet that takes 2 minutes and no skill to replace appeals to me.

For the record, I've been reading threads in here for years and I know how people go nuts over beamshots and videos, I would not be opposed to having Lemax ship to XeVision, then XeVision ship to a reviewer like Patriot36 to do an official 'Lemax LX70 Superpower upgraded by XeVision' video review, and then shipped to me. That's if Patriot wanted to of course.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 13, 2017)

LED1982 said:


> That is one option lol. But the convenience of simply having it done, and simply having a spare bulb in my closet that takes 2 minutes and no skill to replace appeals to me.
> 
> For the record, I've been reading threads in here for years and I know how people go nuts over beamshots and videos, I would not be opposed to having Lemax ship to XeVision, then XeVision ship to a reviewer like Patriot36 to do an official 'Lemax LX70 Superpower upgraded by XeVision' video review, and then shipped to me. That's if Patriot wanted to of course.



I would think either Patriot or BVH would likely be interested to do that. We would have to send out an XV-LX70 again for him to compare against.


----------



## LED1982 (Feb 13, 2017)

XeRay said:


> I would think either Patriot or BVH would likely be interested to do that. We would have to send out an XV-LX70 again for him to compare against.



Yeah pretty much just one of those guys because they are highly trustworthy in here, not interested in sending to anyone else to do it. So I'll just see if either one of them checks in and shows any interest.


----------



## BVH (Feb 13, 2017)

I sent Paul a PM but he hasn't been on since Nov 2015. I lost my range to 66 new homes. Haven't gone out to look for a replacement.


----------



## LED1982 (Feb 13, 2017)

BVH said:


> I lost my range to 66 new homes.



Ouch that really sucks! I actually was doing some real estate searching and when I see a place with an awesome view that thought pops into my head, oh no will new homes come along and ruin this view? Thanks anyway for even replying, just an idea I had, I don't have recording devices myself, cell phone doesn't even count.


----------



## tab665 (Feb 14, 2017)

kudos to LED1982 being willing to send his light to someone who can put it through its paces. i hope someone bites. we NEED to have a good old fashioned shoot out.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 15, 2017)

BVH said:


> I sent Paul a PM but he hasn't been on since Nov 2015. I lost my range to 66 new homes. Haven't gone out to look for a replacement.



I could contact Patriot, but since he has not logged on for more than a year, I doubt he would be interested in this.
Would you be interested to find a new location ?? From some of your recent posts, it seems likely you want to test some of your other projects soon as well.


----------



## LED1982 (Feb 15, 2017)

tab665 said:


> kudos to LED1982 being willing to send his light to someone who can put it through its paces...we NEED to have a good old fashioned shoot out.



No pressure BVH, but do you seriously wanna let tab665 down!!!?? Haha


----------



## Edog006 (Feb 20, 2017)

Just got my Lemax LX70 SuperPower today from Petr. I have it charging as we speak and will fire it up and try to get some decent (iPhone 6s all I got) beamshots and post. As far as the ballasts are concerned. I will be quite irked if for the price of this thing, the parts are not of the highest quality and still 'military grade'

I'll be using this for Search and Rescue, so I'd hope it is dependable..


----------



## sledhead (Feb 20, 2017)

Congrats.....wondering how many other folks went for the deal. I'm sure you'll be more than happy with that thing!


----------



## XeRay (Feb 21, 2017)

XeRay said:


> No special skills and no tools to change (ours) the bulb only.
> 
> $395.00 to do the ballast, Igniter, bulb upgrades since you are first, if others will want to do the same it will be $550.00 parts and labor



To only do the bulb and igniter swap (keeping the stock Lemax ballast) is much less than $550.00, the cost to change out only these 2 items is $350.00 Parts and Labor.
Changing the ballast requires a lot more skill, including soldering. These upgrades are for the SuperPower Primarily. However, if someone buys a standard LX70 from Lemax, it also applies to that as well. Our XeVision XV-LX70 comes with all these parts as standard equipment.


----------

